# UEFA Europa League Qualifying 25-27 August



## A_Skywalker (Aug 24, 2009)

25 Aug 15:00 Shakhtar Donetsk v Sivasspor  1.28 5.25 10.00 +15  
27 Aug 13:00 FK Aktobe v Werder Bremen  5.50 4.00 1.50 +8  
27 Aug 14:00 FK Karabakh v FC Twente  3.80 3.40 1.85 +8  
27 Aug 15:00 Amkar Perm v Fulham  2.60 3.40 2.60 +12  
27 Aug 15:00 Dinamo Moscow v CSKA Sofia  1.40 4.20 7.00 +8  
27 Aug 15:00 Hapoel Tel Aviv v FK Teplice  1.66 3.60 4.50 +8  
27 Aug 15:00 Sigma Olomouc v Everton  3.00 3.40 2.30 +8  
27 Aug 15:15 Hertha Berlin v Brondby  1.61 3.60 5.00 +8  
27 Aug 15:30 Slovan Bratislava v Ajax  3.50 3.50 1.90 +8  
27 Aug 15:30 Zenit St Petersburg v Nacional  1.40 4.20 7.00 +8  
27 Aug 15:45 CFR Cluj v FK Sarajevo  1.40 4.33 6.50 +8  
27 Aug 15:45 Heerenveen v PAOK Salonika  1.85 3.40 3.80 +8  
27 Aug 15:45 Lille v Genk  1.36 4.33 7.50 +8  
27 Aug 16:00 Elfsborg v Lazio  2.87 3.30 2.25 +12  
27 Aug 16:00 Tromso v Athletic Bilbao  3.20 3.25 2.10 +8  
27 Aug 16:15 FK Austria Vienna v Metalurg Donetsk  2.10 3.25 3.20 +8  
27 Aug 16:15 Metalist Kharkiv v SK Sturm Graz  1.44 4.20 6.00 +8  
27 Aug 16:30 Basel v FK Baku  1.25 5.00 10.00 +8  
27 Aug 16:30 MSK Zilina v Partizan Belgrade  2.37 3.25 2.70 +8  
27 Aug 16:30 Slovan Liberec v Dinamo Bucuresti  1.70 3.60 4.33 +8  
27 Aug 17:00 AEK Athens v FC Vaslui  1.36 4.33 7.50 +8  
27 Aug 17:00 Levadia Tallinn v Galatasaray  5.00 3.75 1.60 +8  
27 Aug 17:00 Liteks Lovetch v BATE Borisov  1.95 3.30 3.60 +8  
27 Aug 17:00 Sparta Prague v NK Maribor  1.44 4.20 6.00 +8  
27 Aug 17:30 Club Brugge v Lech Poznan  1.72 3.40 4.50 +8  
27 Aug 17:30 Fenerbahce v Sion  1.25 5.00 10.00 +8  
27 Aug 17:30 FK Crvena Zvezda v SK Slavia Praha  2.15 3.25 3.10 +8  
27 Aug 17:30 Hamburg v Guingamp  1.16 6.00 13.00 +12  
27 Aug 17:30 Heart of Midlothian v Dinamo Zagreb  2.50 3.30 2.80 +8  
27 Aug 17:30 Odense BK v Genoa  3.20 3.25 2.10 +8  
27 Aug 17:30 Villarreal v NAC  1.22 5.50 10.00 +8  
27 Aug 17:45 PSV v Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv  1.25 5.00 10.00 +8  
27 Aug 17:45 Roma v MFK Kosice  1.16 6.00 13.00 +8  
27 Aug 17:45 St Patricks v Steaua Bucharest  4.33 3.50 1.72 +8  
27 Aug 17:45 Vorskla v Benfica  3.00 3.25 2.20 +8  
27 Aug 18:00 Aston Villa v Rapid Vienna  1.33 5.00 9.00 +12  
27 Aug 18:00 Toulouse v Trabzonspor  1.53 3.80 5.50


----------



## free bet (Aug 25, 2009)

Atletico and Shaktar to qualify looks promising


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 25, 2009)

Also Litex 1.95 is a good value, they beat BATE away, at home they will be stronger.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Aug 28, 2009)

27 Aug 15:00 Dinamo Moscow v CSKA Sofia 1.40 4.20 7.00

Unbeliavable, CSKA made great match


----------



## scottshapell (Oct 21, 2009)

27 Aug 15:00 Dinamo Moscow v CSKA Sofia 1.40 4.20 7.00

Amazing game CSKA, i knew CSKA are going to make it.


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 21, 2009)

scottshapell said:
			
		

> 27 Aug 15:00 Dinamo Moscow v CSKA Sofia 1.40 4.20 7.00
> 
> Amazing game CSKA, i knew CSKA are going to make it.



Do you like CSKA?
Are you from Bulgaria ?


----------

